# Brandeis University Police Officer I



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer I*
Brandeis University 
in Waltham, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/07/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number: *R0005757

Under the direct supervision of the Assistant Director of Public Safety and the Duty Shift Sergeant, the University Police Officer I will patrol University buildings, grounds, and adjacent areas and enforce the Commonwealth of Massachusetts laws and University regulations therein. Project an image of willing and helpful community service in the interest of campus security, crime prevention, and the overall well being of the general community. University Police Officers are expected to follow instructions of Public Safety Daily Reports and must be thoroughly familiar with the Brandeis University Campus Police Department Manual.
*SIGNING BONUS: *We are offering up to a $2,000 sign on bonus for new hires. The bonus will be paid out after 90 days of successful employment.

Patrol University buildings, grounds and adjacent areas at regular intervals. Protect the campus from trespassers, thefts, damage or injury to persons and property. Inspect interior and exterior of all University buildings; extinguish unnecessary light; secure exterior door; lock offices, laboratories and related rooms found unlocked, unless otherwise requested. Report all irregularities to the appropriate authorities. Respond immediately to all intrusion/fire alarms; investigate causes for same and perform necessary related follow-up responsibilities dictated by circumstances at scene and as outlined in written fire alarm response procedures. 40%
Exercise police powers in the detection and apprehension of law violators in a judicious manner, exercising discretion and good judgment at all times; investigate all complaints and refer to the appropriate supervisory personnel as deemed necessary. Prepare detailed, clearly written investigative reports of all incidents taking place during tour of duty. 20%
Enforce University vehicle parking and traffic regulations. Investigate vehicular accidents and provide required documentation. Control vehicular and pedestrian traffic entering/exiting campus, so as to promote maximum safety. Exercise control over limited parking facilities and exclude unauthorized and undesirable parties from campus properties. 15%
May perform overtime campus police detail duties as requested during University social/athletic functions. May provide emergency and/or courtesy transportation for students, faculty and staff. 15%
When assigned to dispatch duty, acknowledge all incoming personal visit/telephone reports at the communication center. Handle all inquiries and/or dispatch patrol cars for action. Control UHF (two-way) communications network at the communications center repeater console, linking the Public Safety office and the patrol cruisers. Monitor alarms and CCTV and dispatch patrol cars for appropriate action. 10%
*Job Requirements:*
Associates degree required plus up to 2 years of related work experience.
MA state driver's license required.
Required: Successful completion of the Commonwealth P.O.S.T certified academy. Must be able to obtain and retain a Massachusetts Class A license to carry a firearm and successfully complete firearms qualifications per Department standards. First Aid and CPR certification.
Successful completion of medical/physical as required by the University, inclusive of drug and alcohol testing with no restrictions. Successful completion of the pre-employment psychological examination, as determined by a qualified independent psychologist.

Brandeis University is committed to providing its students, faculty and staff with an environment conducive to learning and working and where all people are treated with respect and dignity. Toward that end, it is essential that Brandeis be free from discrimination and harassment on the basis of race, color, ancestry, religious creed, gender identity and expression, national or ethnic origin, sex, sexual orientation, pregnancy, age, genetic information, disability, military or veteran status or any other category protected by law (also known as membership in a "protected class").


----------

